

Ask YC: Content Delivery Networks - petesmithy

Anyone had a good experience of a CDN provider? We're just looking for somewhere to offload our static files (images, style sheets. JavaScript) to help the site run faster, no requirement for streaming media or anything like that.<p>We don't need much storage, nothing fancy - just well-distributed servers.. And 'affordable' (cheap).
======
prakash
Here's a list of commercial CDN's: <http://www.web-caching.com/cdns.html>

and, academic:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Content_Delivery_Network#Academ...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Content_Delivery_Network#Academic_CDNs)

And, S3 is storage, not a CDN.

------
ktheory
I've had good experience with Panther Express: <http://pantherexpress.com/>

------
nilobject
At my previous employer, we used CacheFly and were pretty happy with them.
However, I know a lot of people are happy with S3.

------
jimm
We use Mirror Image. Relatively cheap, once we beat them up^W^W^Wnegotiated a
bit over price.

------
ubudesign
you can use our service at www.i2drive.com We can provide you with good
support too.

------
dedalus
use www.bitgravity.com

------
martianpenguin
Amazon S3?

